
Google shareholders lose that loving feeling - ALee
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE51I69X20090219?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0
======
jacquesm
Makes you wonder if they would have adjusted the strike price the other way
had the stock risen, and my guess is they would not have.

I think any kind of adjustment of options past the date when the option is
written, employee or otherwise should be forbidden.

